# Разное > Камбуз >  Рыба на гриле

## Д.Срибный

Поскольку у меня сегодня внезапно случился выходной, решил я побаловать себя рыбой на гриле.



Ингредиенты:
Свежая рыба. Я взял форель.
Маринад: оливковое масло, хлопья чили, чабрец, розмарин, чеснок.
Соль, перец.



Рыбу промыть, просушить салфеткой. Посолить, поперчить (снаружи и внутри), слегка обмазать оливковым маслом (чтоб не прилипало к решетке).
Маринад: Все (кроме рыбы, разумеется) мелко рубится, смешивается с оливковым маслом.
Рыба начиняется полученым маринадом и оставляется минут на 30.



Пока рыба маринуется, разкочегариваем угли. Попробовал сегодня новую приблуду - приспособление для быстрого розжига углей. Работает на ура - вообще не надо ничего делать, закинул угля в топку, поставил вниз таблетку сухого спирта и минут через 20 получаем отличные угли.



Угли под решетку, рыбу на решетку - процесс пошел. Запекаем по 4 минуты на каждой стороне.



Ну и на гарнир - гриленные помидоры и грибы. А также, запеченая в духовке картошка с розмарином.

 

Приятного аппетита!

----------


## An-Z

Зачотно! Хоть и поужинал, пробило на слюну)) А как вешенки на гриле, не резиновые?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Абсолютно не резиновые. Главное не передержать )) Отбросил вилку в сторону - ел руками аки дикий зверь.

----------


## Казанец

> Главное не передержать


Видимо, в этом весь секрет. Рыбу на решётке пробовал делать единственный раз. Был сазан и довольно толстенький. Пёк целиком и, боясь что не пропечётся, видимо передержал, и он развалился, прямо на решётке. Было вкусно, конечно, но вся эстетика (целиком!) пропала. Перед готовкой вымачивал в белом вине.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Абсолютно не резиновые. Главное не передержать )) Отбросил вилку в сторону - ел руками аки дикий зверь.


Но грибы то с рыбой это как? По мне так рыба, и особенно форель весьма "самоценная" еда, равно как и хорошие грибы.
А касательно начинки, это да, вкуснятина...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Но грибы то с рыбой это как? По мне так рыба, и особенно форель весьма "самоценная" еда, равно как и хорошие грибы.
> А касательно начинки, это да, вкуснятина...


Сань, это дело личного вкуса )) Мне вот захотелось и грибы загрилить. И очень хорошо пошли грибы. Их же совсем чуть-чуть было. Еще хотел болгарский перец загрилить, но усилием воли себя остановил ))))

----------


## An-Z

> Но грибы то с рыбой это как? ...


А зачем обобщать? Рыба сама по себе, грибы сами по себе.. Вместе, фонтан вкусовых ощущений))

----------


## Казанец

> Но грибы то с рыбой это как?


Всяко бывает. Взять, например, паэлью. Вот разве может быть плов с копчёной колбасой и креветками? Может, раз кухня такая.

----------


## OKA

Вот не про рыбу, как раз))

" По порядку: масло, чеснок, хлопья перца чили и соль, белое вино (но можно и пиво), сок лимона, креветки. Как готовы, ещё лимон и петрушка...


https://twitter.com/tolstykotalexey/...journal.com%2F

----------


## Elenina

я вот так готовлю жареные креветки

Ингредиенты
креветки - 300 гр
яйцо куриное - 1 шт.
луковичка - 1 головка
уксус - по вкусу
мука - горсть
масло - берут растительное
молоко - 2 ст.ложки
имбирь - лучше свежий
молотый перец - по вкусу
соль - по вкусу
СОУС:
луковички - три
чеснока - несколько зубчиков
томатного пюре - полстакана
имбирь - по вкусу
масло растительное - 1 ст. ложка
перчик с солью - по вкусу
Готовят
соус: измельчают очищенный лук с чесноком, прожаривают вместе с имбирем
на масле. Следом добавляют томатное пюре и специи по вкусу. Далее
доводят до кипения, снимают с плиты.
Теперь готовим основное блюдо. Лук очищают, измельчают, смешивают по вкусу с маслом, уксусом, измельченным имбирем и специями.
В получившуюся ароматную смесь выкладывают креветки. Оставляют мариноваться на один час.
Смешивают муку и черный молотый перец. И обмакивают маринованные креветки в муке (чтобы вся креветка была в муке).
Готовят
кляр. Из молока, яйца, соли замешивают жидкую молочно-яичную смесь. В
нее окунают креветки, которые мы обваляли в муке. Опять же вся креветка
должна быть в яично-молочной смеси. Можно дать креветкам полежать 1-2
минуты.
Снова обваливают креветки в муке и быстро прожаривают в кипящем масле.
Подают на сервировочном блюде отдельно креветки в кляре, отдельно – ароматный соус.

----------

